

Global Gaming Factory X (GGF) aquires The Pirate Bay for $7,8 Million.  - kimovski
http://www.globalgamingfactory.com/
Global Gaming Factory claims to buy thepiratebay.org and peerialism.com. Press briefing at 11.00 GMT +1 (Stockholm time).
======
kimovski
Spokesperson Peter Sunde confirms this to Swedish IDG.

[http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.237985/the-pirate-bay-
bekraftar-a...](http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.237985/the-pirate-bay-bekraftar-
affaren)

~~~
gasull
Translation:
[http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.idg...](http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.idg.se%2F2.1085%2F1.237985%2Fthe-
pirate-bay-bekraftar-affaren)

